
Speaking Truth to Power: Reflections on My Career at Microsoft - ingve
https://medium.com/@docjamesw/speaking-truth-to-power-reflections-on-a-career-at-microsoft-90f80a449e36
======
JohnFen
I remain completely unconvinced that the "new" Microsoft is any better than
the old. From looking at its actions, it appears to me that the difference is
primarily the tone of Microsoft's rhetoric. But, hey, I could be wrong.

I did find this interesting:

> But the biggest power transfer was created in the cloud group, currently the
> vanguard of Microsoft’s profit-and-shareholder-value brigade.

[...]

> What happened? They made Microsoft’s future. Satya is a better CEO for
> having placed bets on them.

Well, perhaps that's true, depending on how you measure things. But it was
only last year that Microsoft reps stopped by my workplace to sell us on using
Azure. They were nothing but pushy, arrogant and insulting, and left such a
terrible taste in everybody's mouth (including the executive suite) that
Microsoft is now on our "do not use" list for cloud services, probably
permanently.

It was traditional Microsoft.

